# SV-style conformation...



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

....is this something someone can get into on their own? I mean, relative to AKC conformation where I would need a professional handler to get anywhere? (and I don't want an American line dog). Provided the bitch is confirmed pregnant, I'm getting a puppy in the fall, a west German GSD. I have joined the WDA and would like to try to show the dog (or have someone show him for me, if necessary). I have not been to any of these shows yet and was thinking of going to the NASS but that might be about the time I'd be getting my puppy.

How does this type of conformation compare to AKC, as far as possibly being an owner-handler, politics, etc? Will it be a waste of my time?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, and how does a dog have to be registered to be eligible? I know he will have to have a tattoo (or I have to get myself and AVID scanner).


----------

